# Iron Horse Maverick 4.2 Pro - Beginner looking for advice!



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

First of all this is my first post! I got this bike about a year ago used from a friend, and now that I'm done playing college baseball I finally have more time to ride! I know he has upgraded and changed tons of things on this bike, but I was wondering about a few additional things as well! I just ordered shimano clipless pedals, shoes, and Bell Stoker helmet to begin my journey.

Low end components I believe are: Acera Shimano rear derail, rims, shifters, frame (probably biggest weakness)

Things I know that he upgraded: odi grips, handle bars, neck, rear shock, bash guard (big ring protector 94bcd), brake cables, front fork (rock shox dart 1), crank (said they had to order special bottom braver for it?) Believe he added the disc brakes as well.

1. Should I convert this bike to tubeless since it is a 26inch but I currently have kenda nevegal 26 x 2.1 tires. Heard mixed reviews with using for tubeless.

2. Should I invest in some better rims since I see no writing I'm just assuming these came with it? Or since bike is 26 and older is it not worth the investment. Seen some sets around $100 range.

3. Could I put a 27.5 tire on the front and would that be smart.. or get a 2.35 for front and keep 2.1 on the rear? Read forums about it, but still can't figure out what will fit with rock shock dart 1 etc..

4. Pictures aren't great but any other advice would be appreciated!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I would do some fit parts to make sure it's set up right for you. Seat for sure, maybe a post/stem/bars depending how you fit on it and how it feels. 

I wouldn't touch the wheels until you have to. Nevegals wear pretty quickly IME, so you'll have a chance to change tires pretty soon. Tires can make a huge difference in how a bike feels and handles.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

The guy who gave it to me, we are the same weight at 175 and he was just an inch taller so I feel very comfortable on it. Underneath gel seat cover is a WTB saddle not sure which one though but It isn't the most comfortable without the seat cover. Tires are in fine shape now, but was wondering about possible 2.35 for front or getting 27.5. Thanks!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Honestly I would ride it as is and save your money for a bike upgrade later. That bike is a very entry level bike. With that rear shock you are not going to get good traction when going up the hill unless you have it screwed down tight, it being just a spring with no dampening. As well the front shocks are going to feel like a pogo sitck.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Deke505 do you think I would see a dramatic improvement in getting a 27.5 or 29er hardtail in the $500-800 range compared to this bike?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

dereliecte said:


> Deke505 do you think I would see a dramatic improvement in getting a 27.5 or 29er hardtail in the $500-800 range compared to this bike?


Yes you would. Those shocks don't really give you an edge on the trails. My Iron Horse four x (a bike I bought before I new any better) had them and it sucked going uphill, the slightest loose soil or stones and the tires would spin and I would lose all momentum. If that is the price range than yes I would go hard tail.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Any recommendation on the best bikes in that range? Or more importantly the exact features I should look for. Such as hydrallic breakes, type of fork, etc..? Not sure how big of a difference I would get with a $450 vs $750


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

check airborne,they have a great $600 dollar bike, the guardian I think, I was looking at one for a friend. The Guardian owners love it too, check the manufacturers forum under airborne, they will talk you into it


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

If it was me I would go with hydraulic brakes. But mostly go for fit and comfort. You also want to look for a decent fork that has good dampening both for compression and rebound (the ones on the iron horse don't have good rebound dampening). Shop around and see what is out there.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

To put 27.5 tire on that bike ,you need a 27.5 rim . A 27.5 wheel most likely won't fit in that fork .You could go to tubeless ,there many kits or do it yourself with duct tape and a valve stem. Rims are a low value upgrade unless you get good hubs to go with them .That bike is pretty clean ,you should take it out and get it dirty ,often.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Alright so I have spent some timing learn more. The crankset is a shimano Deore LX and it is also a 2x8 setup. The rear tough shock is a tough shock 500 I believe and what would be possible upgrade for this. The Rock Shox also has a lockout and I think he may have upgraded it somehow? Not really sure if you can upgrade dart 1 inside or not. ODI grips, WTB saddle, Also have a shimano slx rear derailleur I just got for $40 and put on. 

One question I have is why my rims has stickers and front says 19 and rear says 24?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

dereliecte said:


> Alright so I have spent some timing learn more. The crankset is a shimano Deore LX and it is also a 2x8 setup. The rear tough shock is a tough shock 500 I believe and what would be possible upgrade for this. The Rock Shox also has a lockout and I think he may have upgraded it somehow? Not really sure if you can upgrade dart 1 inside or not. ODI grips, WTB saddle, Also have a shimano slx rear derailleur I just got for $40 and put on.
> 
> One question I have is why my rims has stickers and front says 19 and rear says 24?


Not sure about the stickers but it should be a 26" rim. and as for the shock as long as the shock is the same length you should be okay. Just keep in mind you it will cost you a couple hundred dollars if they are out there. Again not sure if you really want to put that kind of money into the bike since it probably was only around $450 new.

Edit: that would have been a department store bike and would have come with low end components. So the ones on there now with the deore would have been upgraded.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The upgraded parts your buddy put on it are worth more than the rest of the bike put together.

Throw the gel seat cover away.

You would be better off buying a newer hardtail in your price range. The Dart fork is low end. Any bike you buy in your price range would have a fork at least as good - and probably better.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's help! Since most of the components and everything has been replaced on the stock bike besides the Frame and wheels. What exactly is keeping it from being better than a $500-800 new hardtail? Most I see in my price range the forks don't have dampening and most components are Acera with some Alivio Rear derailleurs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dereliecte said:


> I appreciate everyone's help! Since most of the components and everything has been replaced on the stock bike besides the Frame and wheels. What exactly is keeping it from being better than a $500-800 new hardtail? Most I see in my price range the forks don't have dampening and most components are Acera with some Alivio Rear derailleurs.


It is still a dept store frame. Ride the piss out of it but the last owner sunk more money into it than it was worth. No need for you to do the same. Just don't take it beyond its capabilities and hurt yourself.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Gotcha! I'm a beginner so no worries there. I live in Louisville and was maybe going to try some of their jumps in their underground cavern they just opened but maybe shouldn't haha.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

I also bought this about a year ago and paid $250 for it


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

If you're looking for a bike that likes jumps like ones at the cavern, you're going to want to forget about bigger wheels, as well as the vast majority of typcial trail bikes, specially in that price range. It'll be a short, awkward trip to broken-bike-land.

If you think you'll be regularly doing DJ type stuff, best use of $$ IMO would be to keep the bike you have as is for trail riding and picking up a dedicated DJ/Park type bike, something along the lines of this, or even just a decent BMX bike:

On Sale GT Ruckus DJ Bike up to 40% off

Looks like there are a few decent deals on your local craigslist too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dereliecte said:


> Gotcha! I'm a beginner so no worries there. I live in Louisville and was maybe going to try some of their jumps in their underground cavern they just opened but maybe shouldn't haha.


I wouldn't with that bike. Get a BMX bike if you want to do that. With this one, basic trail riding shouldn't be a problem (there are some easy trails in the cavern I'm told that this bike should be fine on - and just watch other folks do the jumps). That Dart fork on any bike is apt to fold if you try jumping it. On that dept store frame, I fear for worse.

If you try to kick up the speed on technical trails, that bike won't be the best choice. For one, the suspension will buck and bounce in a manner that will at minimum make the trail tougher, and quite likely toss you (especially the undamped rear end). If you find yourself wanting to ride aggressively, start looking for a bike built to handle that stuff - possibly on the used market.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

The only thing on that bike that I would consider an actual upgrade over a $600-900 hardtail would be the handlebars, stem, grips, and seat, which are all fit items anyway. The SLX rear derailleur you put on it a good derailleur, but paired with mediocre shifters you won't notice a performance difference between it and something like Acera. 

I would recommend selling the bike and putting that money toward a new hardtail. There's one very crucial thing to consider, though. You mentioned going to the Underground Bike Park with the bike and hitting jumps. Don't do that on an entry-level XC hardtail. If you think jumping is what you're wanting to get into...buy a BMX or a DJ bike.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's help. I might buy the Diamondback sport 29er on the next sale magnates has. If I Did want to upgrade my fork would the rockshox xc32 be better on this bike. Seen on eBay for $167. Also I've seen several shocks for under $100 on eBay that appear to be better than mine. How do I tell what size I have exactly but I believe it to be 5.5 or does anyone know any cheaper ones that will fit. I'll be keeping this bike regardless of whether I buy 29er or not. So I'd like to explore upgrading fork or rear shock unless everyone thinks it is a complete waste.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

So, after more research I am considering doing a frame swap with this bike to a new frame. Would use ironhorse for old components and friends who want to go riding with I would want a full suspension frame-set and then I would buy a new fork for it. Seen some nice sets for around $400 clearance or used on Ebay. This bike has deore lx crankset, found 8 spd deore lx shifters on ebay, slx rear derailleur, new saddle, and assume all of this and my handle bars, tires, wheels, chain would be easily transferable.

Seems only things I would need to buy are better Fork, bottom bracket, seatpost and that's about it as long as crankest fits? 

I assume my LBS is probably my best option for this as they would need to probably swap crankset and such for me. Just wondering what peoples opinions are on buying high quality 26 frameset and transfer deore lx components opposed to getting $500-700 XC 29er hardtail.


----------

